# my baby doesn't poop for 12 days



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

My baby is 6 months now. He is breastfeeding only. In his first 3 months, he poop almost after each feeding. Starting from his 4 months, he pooped every 7 days, and then changed to 11 days, now he didn't poop for 12 days. I talked to my family doctor, he asked me to give the baby prune juice 30ml twice a day, and also ratio lactulose syr, I did, but still dosn't poop. My baby is very healthy. He is 7.9kg and 66cm in length, and he didn't feel pain in his stomach. I really scare about this. Can sb give me more advise, what's the problem about the baby?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, there is no problem at all with your baby provided that he is EBF'd, not acting uncomfortable, and the poop is not hard when it finally comes out. It is very normal for EBF'd babies to go a long time without pooping. I personally would not give juice or anything else...just wait for the baby to poop!


----------



## missuswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

Poop is a funny thing. I agree with Mrs Mama, if your baby doesn't seem uncomfortable or in pain, there's nothing to worry about. When in doubt, call your pediatrician.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, your LO may just be efficiently turning breastmilk into baby. (My dd didn't poop for 2 weeks a couple of times around the same age) I wouldn't worry unless he's uncomfortable or the poo is hard or otherwise "off" when it finally appears.


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

My doctor asked me to give my son to take some medicion and do the x-rate. I am waiting for the results. I am really upset and scary. Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Many exclusively breastfed babies can go over a week without a poop. I hope that the X-ray is normal, and the doctor can reassure you that your baby is normal.

Is your baby making enough pees? At 6 months, babies should have 4-5 heavy wet diaper in 24 hours. Here is a great web site:
www.kellymom.com

And some information about pees and poops:

http://www.umc-cares.org/health_info...&ArticleID=166 (written by a doctor, so your doctor may be interested to read it)

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/enoughmilk-older.html


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Completely normal. Both my girls went over 16 days each before they had a BM. They were completely fine and their poop was normal, not hard.


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all the replies. Hope everything is ok. By the way, did your babies take some medicion or prune juice, but still didn't poop?

*PatioGardener* :Yes, my baby has about 10 wet diaper every 24 hours.

*mytwogirls and hibana:* when did your baby has a normal poop patten? Is it after feeding the solid food?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fhytt* 
thanks for all the replies. Hope everything is ok. By the way, did your babies take some medicion or prune juice, but still didn't poop?

*PatioGardener* :Yes, my baby has about 10 wet diaper every 24 hours.

*mytwogirls and hibana:* when did your baby has a normal poop patten? Is it after feeding the solid food?


The wet diapers are great news - if your baby is growing well and has good wet diapers then you know he is getting enough milk.

I think it is important to remember that one poop every 14 days may be a normal pooping pattern for a baby! Every baby is different, and breastmilk is such a great food their little digestive tracts can use almost all the milk, so sometimes there is almost nothing to poop.

When your baby does poop, what does it look like? Is it hard like small stones, or soft like toothpaste, or runny/liquid and soaks onto the diaper? Normally breastfed babies do not have hard poops.

How much poop is there when your baby poops? Often when breastfed babies poop once a week or 2, the poops are huge and explode out of the diaper.

Is there blood in the poop - that is not normal.

What colour is the poop? Here are some pictures of normal breastfed baby's poops:http://www.lactnews.com/englishdd.html

And here is some information about pooping that you may find reassuring:

Quote:

At around the age of six weeks, the stooling pattern of a breastfed baby may change. It is not uncommon for the breastfed baby to skip days between bowel movements. Some babies skip every other day, some go every two or three days, some once every 5 - 7 days, and some babies hold out for up to 11 or 12 days at a time - then have quite a FULL diaper when they DO go!

There is absolutely no reason to intervene and try methods commonly used to "induce" a bowel movement (such as prune or other types of juices, water, glycerin suppositories, or using rectal stimulation). If artificial stimulation is done too often, the baby's system can become dependant upon this stimulation to "go", and no longer is able to have a normal bowel movement on their own.

In most cases, as long as baby is not acting ill (lethargic, crying in pain, etc.), the tummy is soft, not rigid or distended, skipping days between stools is not cause for alarm, however, mother should not hesitate to ask her health care provider to check her baby to be sure there is no physical problem.
http://www.mother-2-mother.com/normal.htm#NormalStools

And lastly, did you get any news from your doctor yet?


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

PatioGardener said:


> When your baby does poop, what does it look like? Is it hard like small stones, or soft like toothpaste, or runny/liquid and soaks onto the diaper? Normally breastfed babies do not have hard poops.
> 
> How much poop is there when your baby poops? Often when breastfed babies poop once a week or 2, the poops are huge and explode out of the diaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 18, 2008)

My son would do this same thing. Everyone tried to convince me he was constipated, but I knew better. Totally normal for breastfed babies. (according to my doc, anywhoo)


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fhytt* 
By the way, do you know when this poop patten can be changed? I don't think it is good for the baby to poop for a such long period.

My DS started pooping more regulary (once a day-ish) when we started solids. Be prepared for a change in consistency and odor! And, don't worry...it's not bad for the baby to go so long in between...very normal for BF'd babies.


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with what everyone else has said. My son is a once every ~12-14 day pooper too. Looks like peanut butter/toothpaste and its HUGE. So fun to change








But since someone hasn't said this yet....you need to get a new pediatrician. Any doctor should know that an exclusively breastfeed baby that is having normal consistency poops and not in pain/discomfort is fine with pooping every 14 days. There is no reason to expose the baby to that radiation in my opinion. Not that any of this is your fault. Unfortunately most docs are used to formula fed babes. But I think I'd find a breastfeeding friendlier doc. Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

What age are y'all talking about. My son poops about 4-5 times in a 24 hour period, but he is only 9 days old and ebf's about every 2 hours. When does their poop pattern start changing?


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yaseensmommy* 
What age are y'all talking about. My son poops about 4-5 times in a 24 hour period, but he is only 9 days old and ebf's about every 2 hours. When does their poop pattern start changing?

Later than that, definitely







DS was pooping 1-2 times a day around 2 months and then started going 5-8 days between around 3 months.

BTW, for a 9-day old, multiple poops in a day is what you're looking for


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

My babies STILL don't have a normal poop pattern







. They just go when they go and I just go with the flow so to speak. If it looks ok, not hard or anything, and the girls seem happy then I don't worry.


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

I got the result today. My son took the x-ray on his six days without poop, and the result is: moderated stool, the tummy is soft, and everything looks ok. But my doctor still suggest me to give the baby FleetSodium Phosphates to let the baby to poop. He said, the baby will poop all the stuff out after using Fleet, and after that, the poop patten may be normal. I talked with him about what I know from this forum, but he still insiste my baby is in conspitation, and he said, if this situation last for a long time, the intestine will be bigger and bigger, it is easy for the baby to be conspitated in the future. I will follow him, and will se what happened. I consulted another doctor, he said I don't need to do anything, or i can use something to stimulate the baby. Now I already give the baby solid food for almost one week, the baby still doesn't poop for 9 days.


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
My DS started pooping more regulary (once a day-ish) when we started solids. Be prepared for a change in consistency and odor! And, don't worry...it's not bad for the baby to go so long in between...very normal for BF'd babies.

I already give the baby rice cereal for almost one week, but still doesn't poop? Is it normal? What did you give your baby when he has the normal poop pattern.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Stop solids (cereal and juice and anything that's not breastmilk). He just needs breastmilk until he is ready to feed himself soft chunks of fruits and veggies.

It is very normal for *exclusively* breastfed babies to go up to 2 weeks without pooping.

They are not constipated unless the poop is hard pellets.

-Angela


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

When my dd's first pediatrician heard that dd wasn't pooping every day, she recommended formula. Good thing I didn't listen. Dd was a once every 10 days or so pooper (or shall I say "destroyer"). She began daily poos at around 10 months, but was eating more table food then. Incidentally, when dd was vomitous last month, she was EBF'ed for about a week through the illness, and her poos went back to the bf consistency--day care called and said she had diarrhea. Even after I described what to expect. I swear, the crap we mommas have to listen to.....


----------



## fhytt (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Stop solids (cereal and juice and anything that's not breastmilk). He just needs breastmilk until he is ready to feed himself soft chunks of fruits and veggies.

It is very normal for *exclusively* breastfed babies to go up to 2 weeks without pooping.

They are not constipated unless the poop is hard pellets.

-Angela

Thanks for the reply, but the baby at his six months should take solide food not just breast feeding because the nutrition in the breast milk is not enough for the baby after 6 months.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fhytt* 
Thanks for the reply, but the baby at his six months should take solide food not just breast feeding because the nutrition in the breast milk is not enough for the baby after 6 months.

Nope. Absolutely not true at all.

-Angela


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fhytt* 
Thanks for the reply, but the baby at his six months should take solide food not just breast feeding because the nutrition in the breast milk is not enough for the baby after 6 months.

According to my LC, breast milk is, in fact, enough nourishment for the baby for the entire first year. Any solids introduced are just to practice getting food from the front of the mouth to the back of the mouth.

Also, rice cereal is very constipating, so you may want to try something else instead...DS loved sweet potatoes!


----------

